# 17 g de masse de gélatine or gelatin mass



## SilviyaAleks (Dec 11, 2017)

Hello guys,

I hope you can help me with a question I have regarding the gelatin. I am new to this forum and I am not sure if there is a similar thread, so if there is, or if this is not the place to post my thread, I apologise but I couldn't find an answer to my question anywhere.

So it is about gelatin. I've been using both powdered gelatin and gelatin sheets but I've never encountered this this called "Gelatin mass". I am trying to follow a recipe that is in French and since I am using mainly Google Translate for it, I feel lost. So the recipe calls for "17 g de masse de gélatine" and I have no idea what they mean. I was wondering if anyone could help me with my problem - do they mean 17 g of powdered gelatin or of sheets, or if they mean like, 17 g of dissolved gelatin?

Thank you very much for your help and again, I apologise if this is not the place to post the thread or if my question is kind of stupid (I have no idea, honestly, I am still learning these things).


----------



## Pat Pat (Sep 26, 2017)

I recently got hold of this very expensive recipe and it also calls for gelatin mass. From what I could deciphered, it says that gelatin mass is made by blooming powdered gelatin in cold water (1:5 ratio), then vigorously beating the mixture until smooth. This resulting 'mass' can then be kept in the fridge, ready to be weighed and used, for up to a week.

However, another cryptic recipe states that gelatin mass is made by blooming powdered gelatin in cold water (2:1 ratio), then heating up the mixture to dissolve the gelatin. Once cooled and set in the fridge, it can be cut to the desired weight and used as needed.

You still need to know the bloom strength of the gelatin the recipe calls for.

Anyway, I have yet to try these recipes so I cannot tell if they both work.


----------

